# Who does Louis Vuitton / Burberry / Gucci tops



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Wher can I get a Louis Vuitton rag top? How much will it run?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

what type of car is it going on???


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Cutlass, and a cadillac.. Dont worry we will think before we do it.. We dont like gouddy shit...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

what i meant was you were asking price and what i need to know for a price is..

what kind of car its going on .

real convertable top or simulated top.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Dec 18 2003, 10:40 AM
> *what i meant was you were asking price and what i need to know for a price is..
> 
> what kind of car its going on .
> ...


 I want the sim con top on a g-body, so let me know wzup.. thankx hommie


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

We do them here, check out the last LAC we just did with Louis Vuitton, hit me up if interested. The lac is in Classifieds, the 98 Deville.

Dmitri.
Redmond Auto Center.
206-579-8080 :biggrin:


----------



## DmitriM (Jan 14, 2003)

You can also go to www.redmondautocenter.com and look under web special, it's in there. The site is a little fucked up, we are trying to get it fixed, but you can at least see the pics.


----------



## Real's Hydraulics (Dec 25, 2002)

We do it all. We are in So. Cali. Good work and cool prices.
800-818-3635 or www.ballertoys.com


----------

